# Global knives



## aimeebenjamin (Oct 23, 2016)

hi! i'm aimee and i'm new to the thread 

i'm binge-buying knives at the moment. i really want a full set of global knives so i'm doing that little by little.

i just bought the 2-piece kitchen knife set of Global two weeks ago - the G-2, a 20 cm chef's knife, and a GS-1, an 11 cm kitchen knife. (i'm loving the G-2. very lightweight!) then yesterday, i impulse purchased a GS-7, a 10 cm spear point paring knife. honestly, i haven't been using the GS-1 that much tho. 

anyway i was just wondering if i should've bought the GS-6, a 10 cm straight paring knife, rather than the GS-7 (spear point). i can still have it changed since i havent used it or taken it out of the box.

what do you guys think? what're their difference?


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Aimee! Globals, around here, are generally considered worse than the alternatives at the same or lower price. There's a questionnaire at the top of the forum (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2) that would make it much easier for everyone else to help guide you. Why don't you fill that out and see what people suggest?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 23, 2016)

Global (and the similar metal handled Chroma) knives are considered usable but overpriced compared to their specs on this forum. Don't be amazed to hear that from people here who own $200 or $2000 a piece knives.

The reasons they are considered overpriced: The price range these are in matches the lower tier of knives that are either handmade (though not perfectly finished) or use steel technologies that are markedly superior to what a more inexpensive one would have.

Good but not the best you could get for that money. Staying with global will be gladly respected here, not knowing the different, maybe better options is another matter...

If you like sturdy (metal or something easily sanitized) handled, professional style knives, also look at Mac, Brieto, Glestain, Misono...

For other styles, look at the Kanso (semi-handmade traditionals. That style takes some care and maintenance, but you can get these breathtakingly sharp) or Damascus (these use VG10, which is still considered the last word in mainstream stainless steels) series by Eden.

If you like small paring/peeling knives, consider trying a non stainless Herder Windmühlen.

To cheaply try new blade shapes, look at the metal-handled knives our favorite swedish furniture house has. They don't totally suck.

Oh... and time to buy sharpening supplies!


----------



## Benuser (Oct 23, 2016)

To understand the Globals you should see them in their context.
They were the first Japanese knives meant for a Western general public used to very soft heavy German blades. In the time of their introduction, mid 80's, the Globals were revolutionary in the eyes of that same general public because of their low weight, sharpness out of the box, flat profile, good geometry. Please note their in our eyes soft steel is very forgiving people hadn't to change their poor habits too much. Add to that the easy availability and appealing design and you understand the commercial success.
It has never been a knife for the little few.
Since their introduction, a lot of much better knives have become available to a wider public as well. So, the Globals have become somewhat outdated, but were an introduction to better knives for alot of people. 
Still, Globals are IMHO much better knives than their Germans counterparts.
Personally, I don't like their steel -- sharpening them is not exactly very funny, and I'm not enchanted by their design. A few of their knives are -- within their limits --great performers, though.
I have especially the G2 and GS5 in mind.


----------



## foody518 (Oct 23, 2016)

^ great informative posts


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 23, 2016)

aimeebenjamin said:


> anyway i was just wondering if i should've bought the GS-6, a 10 cm straight paring knife, rather than the GS-7 (spear point). i can still have it changed since i havent used it or taken it out of the box.
> 
> what do you guys think? what're their difference?



Congrats on the new addiction, welcome to the asylum, LOL! 

I haven't used either of those paring knives, but looking at pictures online, it looks like the pointy GS-7 has a little more upswept angle on the blade than the santoku looking GS-6 paring knife, but not a ton more. May not make a difference on in hand work depending on you. The pointy one will be easier to do detail work with the tip that would be more of a problem with the other one. I personally wouldn't buy the GS-6 santoku shape because of that.


----------



## richard (Oct 23, 2016)

If you really like the design of the Global, I recommend taking a look at the Tojiro Pro DP. A 240 mm chef knife is less than $70 on Amazon right now. The santoku is less than $50. The steel is considerably harder than Global (HRC60 vs HRC57), and are better cutters too. While most knives we discuss here are cost more, Tojiros are unsurpassed for their value at this price point, and their performance matches that of knives from other brands twice their price.







If it is possible to return the Globals, I would suggest considering doing that. I suspect it is not what you wanted or expected to hear. But just as you were astonished by Globals compared to your previous knives, but the knives we can recommend to you are significantly better than the Globals you currently have. Once you have tried them, you won't want to go back.


----------



## daveb (Oct 23, 2016)

I LOVE the crisp, clean feeling of a Global on a finishing stone, just strokes away from being atom splitting sharp - said no one ever.

Seriously they were (are?) a transition knife from conventional German to hard Japanese knives. For many they are the last knives they'll want or need. The metal handles are a love hate thing and I'm in the hate group. And to me they feel like sharpening a chalkboard eraser.  But if you like them then that's what you should buy.

If you would like some suggested alternatives, go for the questionnaire.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 23, 2016)

There ain't no poor habits just different techniques, and different tools suited to them  The Tojiro DP might or might not be torsion proof enough for somebody using it with western technique (I don't have one, what do the owners say?)

In case the OP has light technique, loves light thin knives and doesnt work with the tip resting on the board much: Let's suggest a Takamura Red already.

@daveb Somebody coming from her angle might or might not know what a finishing stone is.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 23, 2016)

aimeebenjamin said:


> hi! i'm aimee and i'm new to the thread
> 
> i'm binge-buying knives at the moment. i really want a full set of global knives so i'm doing that little by little.
> 
> ...



If you haven't been using the GS-1 much, you probably won't use either the GS-6 or the GS-7 much also, since they are all fill the same niche in a set of knives. The difference in the tips is really just personal preference.

If you are looking for a smaller knife than the G-2 to use on a board, consider the GS-5. 

Rick


----------



## fatboylim (Oct 23, 2016)

I started out on globals 14 years ago and no shame in that now. Luckily they were 60% reduced in price! I now use them as beater knives and for practice sharpening. 

Definitely research these forums and get some better knives for the money and progress from there. Most of us progressed from a lower base of cheap German knives, so just keep progressing... and reading up on better knives. 

Lastly, go for quality not quantity. You only need 4 knives: Gyuto, bread, cheap paring and a slicer; and learn to sharpen! The knives will only be as good as your sharpening skills. I'd say, learn to sharpen with whetstones, then start buying knives  

Just my way of doing it, so please don't take it as expert opinion


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 23, 2016)

Even the bread and slicer are, depending on the OPs cooking preferences, near redundant. And some do all their peeling and paring on board, in which 
case it can mostly be done with the Gyuto (or any other suitable main board knife) 

...

Have you looked at the GSF-24 as a possibility for your "sidearm"?


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 24, 2016)

A meat cleaver is also recommended. Having one around helps against the temptation to abuse your good knives. And the Global cleaver is the most overpriced of all their knives.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 24, 2016)

Also, the VG10 Eden knives are chinese made, and far from semi traditional. (Eden classic and classic damascus) The semi-handmade one is called Kanso Susumi and has SG2 steel.


----------



## fatboylim (Oct 24, 2016)

Good point about a cleaver, I have a cheap stainless steel Henkel cleaver for cutting frozen items that would chip refined Japanese edges. It's a great addition. So realistically, get a chef/Gyuto maybe a petty and then knives to your preferred uses. 

Regarding sharpening of you Globals, I would start cheap and stay there, synthetic whetstones are ideal. I got a Naniwa 600 grit professional for £40 and a King 1200 grit for £24. These two are good enough for sharp edges. A cheap flattening stone 220 grit is useful and costs about £10. All in £74 for years of sharp knives. 

I went to carbon knives and have 2 more stones, both natural whetstones: orange thai binsui 800-1000 and a Thai Khao Men 3000-5000 combined total of £140.

In total only 5 stones: 
2 for stainless steel: Naniwa 600 and King 1200
2 for carbon steel: Orange Binsui and Khao Men
1 flattering stone Naniwa 220

My 6th stone is likely to be Arashiyama 6000 to start polishing further and for touch ups (thanks to recommendations on this forum). This can be used for both stainless steel and carbon knives. Strangely this will be the most expensive stone I have and it is not expensive! 

For me this is a decent beginners to intermediate sharpening set up and once again just my way of doing it. It also reflects the intermediate knife grade I use. My top knife is a Toyama which is well made but mid range fit and finish. 

More expert sharpeners will give you a fuller range of stones, polishes and strops, but this is where it gets expensive. But it is very important for high end knives. For example, if you were to get a Shigefusa, then a JNS6000 from Maxim is highly recommended along with high end natural stones. 

I am simply not good enough a sharpener for these knives and unlikely to ever buy one even if I became good enough. 

For me, I made sure I was good a sharpening and practiced on my Globals before upgrading my knives. Nothing worse that damaging a beautiful knife with bad sharpening! 

Strangley I enjoy sharpening more than I expected and only need a few knives to keep me entertained. 

Hope that might give you a few ideas on how to progress. Once again I am no expert and am progressing myself.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 24, 2016)

I was suggesting two different eden lines, and the claim semi-traditional referred to the Kanso (Aogami) line - which is generally assumed to be a value-for-money line out of Sirou Kamo's workshop in german-speaking circles.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 24, 2016)

fatboylim said:


> Good point about a cleaver, I have a cheap stainless steel Henkel cleaver for cutting frozen items that would chip refined Japanese edges. It's a great addition. So realistically, get a chef/Gyuto maybe a petty and then knives to your preferred uses.
> 
> Regarding sharpening of you Globals, I would start cheap and stay there, synthetic whetstones are ideal. I got a Naniwa 600 grit professional for £40 and a King 1200 grit for £24. These two are good enough for sharp edges. A cheap flattening stone 220 grit is useful and costs about £10. All in £74 for years of sharp knives.
> 
> ...



It's been said that Murray Carter uses a King 1k/6k and I've seen video of him sharpening using a cinder block and cardboard. You don't need a lot of stones no matter the knives...sure don't need fancy strops and the like.

Cheers


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 24, 2016)

king 1k/6k, a cheap silicon carbide stone for flattening, newspaper for stropping, maybe add a 240/800 for rougher work and a finer finisher later. This will NOT allow you to restore a blade to looking-as-new after thinning or other work where you grind on blade faces, but will allow all work that has to do with making the knives cut great.


----------



## KeithA (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Aimee,

First off, while I'm addicted to certain Japanese knives and their range of steels, I'm just an average guy with a bunch of average friends. None of these friends have knives as nice as your Globals. Most buy a cheap set from a place like Kohls. More so, my love of Japanese knives makes no sense to them whatsoever, nor does my desire to learn the craft of sharpening with stones. So, your knives are very fine compared to the average Joe. 

As far as your paring knife situation, I looked at the two you referenced, and, if it were for me, I'd stick with the one you already have, the GS 7. The blade edge seems the same on each, but the GS 7 would pierce into things with less resistance. Still, you have to consider what you want to use the knife for and which of the two would fit your needs best.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 24, 2016)

I forget which book it was in but in one of Anthony Bourdain's he stated something like "don't screw around with your knives, get what the pros use, Global." I don't like the all metal handles but otherwise, I don't think they are that bad. 57 Rc is a good everyday working hardness for a knife. I can remember when normal factory knives were around 52-54 and 57-58 was considered state of the art for custom blades.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 24, 2016)

Global sucks. Soft steel that doesn't hold it's edge. Feels crummy on the stones and is a pain in the ass to sharpen. Which you will be doing often since, again, they don't hold their edge.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 24, 2016)

57 Rc is not soft in the normal scale of cutlery steels. Just kind of mid-range. I never had any trouble sharpening the two I've owned.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 24, 2016)

"pain in the ass to sharpen"? Hey they offer a pull through sharpener (which doesnt even totally suck unless used on a non-compatible knife, but still won't give you the full potential), you don't have to use your ass....

But yeah.. to the thread opener, and to comment on KeithA's concern: Don't mistake the differing opinions as disapproval of your choices. Germans say "das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten" (The better thing is the enemy of the good thing. Wish the mainstream German makers would heed that motto  ), and that's what is at play here. The attitude is about the knives/manufacturers not you.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 24, 2016)

Noodle Soup said:


> I forget which book it was in but in one of Anthony Bourdain's he stated something like "don't screw around with your knives, get what the pros use, Global." I don't like the all metal handles but otherwise, I don't think they are that bad. 57 Rc is a good everyday working hardness for a knife. I can remember when normal factory knives were around 52-54 and 57-58 was considered state of the art for custom blades.



Haha, yes he did... 

That was the reason I asked my wife to get me one for my bday. Luckily the guy at the knife shop convinced her to buy a REAL Japanese knife ... 

She probably still regrets not getting a Global from Amazon LOL


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 24, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "pain in the ass to sharpen"? Hey they offer a pull through sharpener (which doesnt even totally suck unless used on a non-compatible knife, but still won't give you the full potential), you don't have to use your ass....
> 
> But yeah.. to the thread opener, and to comment on KeithA's concern: Don't mistake the differing opinions as disapproval of your choices. Germans say "das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten" (The better thing is the enemy of the good thing. Wish the mainstream German makers would heed that motto  ), and that's what is at play here. The attitude is about the knives/manufacturers not you.



Have you ever used or sharpened a Global? If no then be quiet.


----------



## supersayan3 (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't think that Globals are hard to sharpen, but you have many better options.(well, for their HRC, they are not the easiest, but still they are not trouble)
As for the King stone 1000/6000, I don't think it is a good stone, I have it.
I think it is more a 500/3000 stone than 1000/6000


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 24, 2016)

@ThEoRy Have done so. And anyway, even though I respect your skills and teaching a lot, I shall not take a command like that from you.


----------



## guari (Oct 24, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @ThEoRy Have done so. And anyway, even though I respect your skills and teaching a lot, I shall not take a command like that from you.



I have to agree. 

This is not my thread or anything, but that way of talking down to people is extremely uncivil and simply rude.

To the OP, do keep in sight that your globals are a huge step up from the walmarts, Chinese knock offs and germans knives so common in most western kitchens, and were truly revolutionary in their time. 

Nothing wrong with your choice.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey, I was one of the first to say her choice bears discussion, so I guess it is hoist, petard etc... I still think discussing a choice is a different thing than deprecating it  And the essence of what I wanted to say is "not bad, not the best, tad expensive these days - get them all if you like the brand and their concept, don't get them because you think they are the best possible you can get for their price".


----------



## KeithA (Oct 24, 2016)

Well said.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 24, 2016)

A couple of things. I never said Globals were hard to sharpen, I said they were a pain in the ass to sharpen. They have a very low point of diminishing returns. You can get them as sharp as you wish but they will only dull on you moments later. Which leads to more sharpening and more frustration. Not a good first knife to learn sharpening on. I can say this from my own personal experience. LifeBY only says "they offer a pull through sharpener", horrible advice for any blade, which leads me to believe his experience is limited. He then continues with, "you don't have to use your ass" which I took as a slight in my direction. Who knows as I can never understand what that guy is saying. Language barrier perhaps, whatever. Yet I'm now the bad guy. OK. The point is Globals suck. If you don't know this from personal experience then you shouldn't speak on it. I know from my personal experience in owning them. Throughout my time I eventually settled on using cruder, more toothy edges that also went dull rather quickly which I found unsatisfying so eventually I sold the knife. It had served it's purpose for a few years and I was done with it and Globals forever. 

To the OP, if you are enjoying your new Global knives then more power to you. When it comes time to sharpen them you will know, the struggle is real. There is however much better knives to be had for the same or even less $. When it is time to move on, let me know.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 24, 2016)

@TheOrY The pull through sharpener/ass comparison was purely a joke, not a slight in your direction, nor a recommendation to use their pullthrough.


----------



## KeithA (Oct 24, 2016)

TheOrY, 

Sorry for being off topic, but I watched one of your sharpening videos today and I, as somebody wanting to learn how to sharpen, was in awe. So, thanks. Especially appreciated your explaining in detail what was going on and your tips on how to do it right. Also liked the camera angle as all was easier to grasp. I've watched a ton of videos and yours was right near the top. Now, I've got to stop just watching and begin actually doing.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 24, 2016)

Ich find es immer wieder witzig, wie arrogant manchmal die Sprachkenntnisse Anderer belächelt werden, während man selbst nur eine Sprache spricht. In diesem Sinne... [emoji6]


----------



## Benuser (Oct 24, 2016)

I didn't got the elegant pull through sharpener/ass comparison/joke either. Not only a language problem.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 24, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Ich find es immer wieder witzig, wie arrogant manchmal die Sprachkenntnisse Anderer belächelt werden, während man selbst nur eine Sprache spricht. In diesem Sinne... [emoji6]



I find it funny too.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 24, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> I find it funny too.



Then we're both laughing [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 24, 2016)

This thread is full of laughs.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 24, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> This thread is full of laughs.



mostly the global part


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 24, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> I find it funny too.



Second this.... 

If you want call someone just have the guts and do it straight.

The fact is Rick is right, no serious member of this forum would buy a global, we are past that level of knife. And no offense to the OP but 5 minutes of reading would have informed them that this isn't the place for their question? It did for me, but then ended up costing me lots more money in the end.

Yes they have a purpose, sure you can make dinner with it, but so can a $5 kiwi knife. You ask experts/enthusiasts their opinion you gotta realise you will get response based on a high end benchmark


----------



## Benuser (Oct 24, 2016)

I respectfully disagree: this is one of the very few places where people take their time to explain why a Global isn't the best choice.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 24, 2016)

Benuser said:


> I respectfully disagree: this is one of the very few places where people take their time to explain why a Global isn't the best choice.



Was a reaction on a post that has been removed. Mod, please skip..


----------



## chinacats (Oct 24, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> The fact is Rick is right, no serious member of this forum would buy a global, we are past that level of knife. And no offense to the OP but 5 minutes of reading would have informed them that this isn't the place for their question? It did for me, but then ended up costing me lots more money in the end.
> 
> Yes they have a purpose, sure you can make dinner with it, but so can a $5 kiwi knife. You ask experts/enthusiasts their opinion you gotta realise you will get response based on a high end benchmark



Yep


----------



## richard (Oct 25, 2016)

Boy we really piled onto this thread here...before we take this any further into the weeds, perhaps we should allow the OP a chance to digest some of this and respond? We should really try to be more welcoming to newcomers!


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 25, 2016)

richard said:


> Boy we really piled onto this thread here...before we take this any further into the weeds, perhaps we should allow the OP a chance to digest some of this and respond? We should really try to be more welcoming to newcomers!



I would suggest we are very welcoming to newcomers, however it goes both ways, newcomers should take a bit of time to read and research what the forum is about. 

I note that in my almost 3 years here I have seen this topic probably a dozen times with a very similar question and almost identical response, though maybe not the snipes at each other this thread has.


----------



## copperJon (Oct 25, 2016)

In my 1.5 years on this forum, I've seen this topic a few times, and inevitably the OP disappears. Globals are a gateway drug, and we are like heroin addicts with all our fancy knives. Did you start with heroin, or did you smoke a little reefer and grow your habit from there? OP was excited about her globals, so good for her. We should be tempting her to the dark side, not crapping on her newly purchased globals...just sayin.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 25, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Second this....
> 
> If you want call someone just have the guts and do it straight.



I didn't .... and I don't!

It was a general observation, something I personally experienced quite a lot. 

But let's just leave it at that, I don't want any trouble.

As for the Globals: we all agree they suck. For us. For the vast majority of knife users out there (who are not freaks like us), they work quite well. Is there better stuff out there? F*** yes! But I personally am elated every time I come to friends house to cook with them and I see Globals instead of some kind of cheapo crap from Costco or Walmart...

I also started to hold back criticizing Globals in conversations with regular folks who own them. What's the point? They're not going to buy better knives, and it just doesn't sit too well with people who love em.

Now, if they ask me for advice what to buy... that's a different story.

Full discourse: I keep a Global around as a beater, for my wife and guests...


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 25, 2016)

No serious member of this forum would never buy a Global? I guess I have ceased to be a serious member then. I would probably be banned if anyone found out about the 190 mm Penguin gyuto I bought out of a Chiang Mai restaurant supply store and use because 1. it reminds me of the trip and 2. I have found it to be a very handy size utility knife. No, it wasn't made by some last living member of a Japanese sword making family, stories I consider mostly hype. And no it won't hold an edge for ever but I'm not afraid of sharpening knives and touch them up practically every time I use them. A Global is light years ahead of my Penguin.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 25, 2016)

"no serious member of this forum would buy a global, we are past that level of knife"

The boutique and/or traditional japanese knife fans are certainly more vocal on this forum. No more no less.

I bet a lot of the silent/near silent readers care about technique - be it speed/correctness as desired in a pro kitchen, or creative/versatile uses like mukimono, or cut selection in recipe design, and wouldn't give a damn if they have to use a Kiwi, Global, Victorinox as long as they can keep it sharp or have it kept sharp.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 25, 2016)

I actually like Kiwi knives ... I got one just because I was curious when I purchased the Cleaver from Wokshop ... for $5 fricking bucks, it's probably one of the best knives (dollar for dollar) that you can buy. I actually plan on ordering 10 or so and take one every time we rent an apartment. And leave it there for future renters to use LOL

My gift to humankind HAHAHAHA


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 25, 2016)

Though with Kiwi, you get a $5 knife for your $5... with some mainstream brands (the one discussed here isn't the worst offender by far), you get the impression that indeed you are getting an $30 knife for $90 

@copperJon tempt her to the dark side? That's why I suggested a kurouchi knife among interesting alternatives, it comes with two dark sides!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> I would suggest we are very welcoming to newcomers, however it goes both ways, newcomers should take a bit of time to read and research what the forum is about.
> 
> I note that in my almost 3 years here I have seen this topic probably a dozen times with a very similar question and almost identical response, though maybe not the snipes at each other this thread has.



While a relative newbie myself, I doubt the OP's question has come up all that often, namely: should she return the pointy ended parer and get the less pointy one instead?

I find it interesting that only TWO people out of six pages of replies actually bothered to answer the OP's question.


----------



## supersayan3 (Oct 25, 2016)

My G2, apart from the fact that it arrived with perfect edgeootb, had a very fine convex grind, very anti-sticking on the sides of the blade.
I don't think the same edge and same grind applies for all batches.
I think they change slightly through the years.
A fun knife to experience and work with, worked perfect for me as a transition knife from European to Japanese, but apart from its very first days, never became my favorite

I remember working with the global, and changing knives with a chef with a Masahiro mvh Pom handle, and I felt straight the Masahiro (Similar price range?) was as much ahead of the global, as much as the Global from the Victorinox.

I prefer Global to Shun VG10

If I may suggest, buy some less knives, but get better.
Two suggestions, I don't own them, but very interesting knives, good deal for the money, Takamura R2 and Kochi V2, to experience fine grained stainless and carbon, and Kochi seems to have very interesting grind


----------



## Adrian (Oct 25, 2016)

OP seems to have made an opening post / question (or sales pitch?) and then disappeared. Maybe discouraged, criticised, ridiculed or just put off?


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 25, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> While a relative newbie myself, I doubt the OP's question has come up all that often, namely: should she return the pointy ended parer and get the less pointy one instead?
> 
> I find it interesting that only TWO people out of six pages of replies actually bothered to answer the OP's question.



Do a search which will reveal this. Sorry its true. Heck it is why I came here to start with (different brand). I just bothered to read and learn a little before i bought my first hig end knife.


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 25, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I didn't .... and I don't!
> 
> It was a general observation, something I personally experienced quite a lot.
> 
> ...



Sorry but that isn't how it came across.

As for globals they have a place in society for those who want decent knives but aren't as crazy as us.

I won't preach to people in general but if you join this forum, or one like it, maybe do a little research here. Its almost like going to badger and blade and asking for advice on a disposable razor (a little extreme i know).


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 25, 2016)

Noodle Soup said:


> No serious member of this forum would never buy a Global? I guess I have ceased to be a serious member then. I would probably be banned if anyone found out about the 190 mm Penguin gyuto I bought out of a Chiang Mai restaurant supply store and use because 1. it reminds me of the trip and 2. I have found it to be a very handy size utility knife. No, it wasn't made by some last living member of a Japanese sword making family, stories I consider mostly hype. And no it won't hold an edge for ever but I'm not afraid of sharpening knives and touch them up practically every time I use them. A Global is light years ahead of my Penguin.



My apologies it was said as tongue and cheek.

And i don't know i have a kiwi (at least i think it is) that my parents got me in Thailand and while fit and finish isn't as good, i think in every other way it functions on par with a global. Those knives are fun and cheap and great knives to have for tasks you want a beater for. As opposed to globals whose price point puts them in decent j-knife territory.


----------



## daveb (Oct 25, 2016)

I appreciate the way Rick (Pens Tiger) answered the question the OP asked. Most responses, including my own, did not. I'm not sure it's reasonable to expect someone coming to the forum to start by searching particular subject matter (Especially considering how the search function here SUCKS).

We could do better at this.


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 25, 2016)

daveb said:


> I appreciate the way Rick (Pens Tiger) answered the question the OP asked. Most responses, including my own, did not. I'm not sure it's reasonable to expect someone coming to the forum to start by searching particular subject matter (Especially considering how the search function here SUCKS).
> 
> We could do better at this.



Probably... I know I can be an arrogant SoB most of the time...

On that note perhaps its time to shut this thread down.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 25, 2016)

daveb said:


> I appreciate the way Rick (Pens Tiger) answered the question the OP asked. Most responses, including my own, did not. I'm not sure it's reasonable to expect someone coming to the forum to start by searching particular subject matter (Especially considering how the search function here SUCKS).
> 
> We could do better at this.




The search function here does suck. Can it at least be modified to allow searching on "R2"? Because being able to search on that steel type would be handy.

And yeah, I tried to be nice but now I'm worried I kicked things off in a bad direction.  It's rough like this on a bunch of forums when a new person appears though, which doesn't make it any better.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 25, 2016)

daveb said:


> I appreciate the way Rick (Pens Tiger) answered the question the OP asked. Most responses, including my own, did not. I'm not sure it's reasonable to expect someone coming to the forum to start by searching particular subject matter (Especially considering how the search function here SUCKS).
> 
> We could do better at this.



+1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Do a search which will reveal this. Sorry its true. Heck it is why I came here to start with (different brand). I just bothered to read and learn a little before i bought my first hig end knife.



I just searched KKF for "g-6 vs g-7 paring knife" and this is the ONLY thread on the first page of results that has anything to do with the OP's question... There's a lot of results about paring knife suggestions in general, but nothing specifically about the G-6 versus G-7 paring knives. Even google is a big fail, not even finding this thread on the first page of search results.

I understand most of the active forumites here are true kitchen knife enthusiasts, but if I were the OP, I would've been totally turned off by the majority of replies.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 25, 2016)

milkbaby said:


> I just searched KKF for "g-6 vs g-7 paring knife" and this is the ONLY thread on the first page of results that has anything to do with the OP's question... There's a lot of results about paring knife suggestions in general, but nothing specifically about the G-6 versus G-7 paring knives. Even google is a big fail, not even finding this thread on the first page of search results.
> 
> I understand most of the active forumites here are true kitchen knife enthusiasts, but if I were the OP, I would've been totally turned off by the majority of replies.



Most people would read this and go away...the few crazies stay. Every time I've joined a forum I've made stupid beginner inquiries...and expect/live with the smart ass answers but often someone will say something helpful...that's life and I'm cool with it...this rabbit hole is not for everyone and I see nothing wrong with letting someone know where they are...they'll either enjoy it or not but again this place is not really for the casual cook who is happy with their Henckels...which are really not bad knives...just not up to the standards that most here expect.


----------



## StephenYu (Oct 25, 2016)

I bought a set of globals and I definitely regretted it lol


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 26, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Most people would read this and go away...the few crazies stay. Every time I've joined a forum I've made stupid beginner inquiries...and expect/live with the smart ass answers but often someone will say something helpful...that's life and I'm cool with it...this rabbit hole is not for everyone and I see nothing wrong with letting someone know where they are...they'll either enjoy it or not but again this place is not really for the casual cook who is happy with their Henckels...which are really not bad knives...just not up to the standards that most here expect.



This!


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 26, 2016)

And I have no problem with people being helpful... but you also can't go and attack guys for telling you their subjective opinion when you ask for it.

One of the joys of this place is people will call out something for being a POS if they think that. No point praising something for the sake of it.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Oct 27, 2016)

I just looked at the OP's profile and she hasn't been active since my first post on the thread - she might have read the thread without logging on, but it seems likely she'd have just stayed logged in. So, everyone, in total honesty, was my first reply out of line? Because it seems likely that was the only one she read, and I'm feeling rather bad right now if I drove her away.


----------



## KeithA (Oct 27, 2016)

Mike, I read your post and you come off as welcoming and considerate. So, I wouldn't feel bad were I you. 

Malexthekid, with due respect, she didn't ask for our opinions of Globals. She said she was using one and loved it, but wanted to have input on which Global paring knife might be best. No fault in others chiming with their view on viable alternatives. That can be done in a tactful way. Funny thing is that knives like Globals and Shuns were, at one time, pretty much the rage. I bought several Shuns and consider them my gateway into the finer Japanese knives. I've witnessed the opening of eyes from Japanese knife virgins on this board just with suggestions like those in this thread. I get excited vicariously anticipating their reactions as they open their beautiful boxes, hold their beautiful new knives, and use them for the first time. I feel that for a large majority, it will be a knife altering experience that will forever change their future purchases.


----------



## daveb (Oct 27, 2016)

After considerable review of your and subsequent posts I have concluded that it was the damn Yankee logo that drove our newest member away. Ha!

People have logged in, asked a question, and have not been back since this forum started. I've seen the same thing on hunting forums, gun forums and gundog forums. It's nobody's fault. But please change your avatar to a Cubs banner.:cool2:


----------



## Benuser (Oct 27, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> Hi Aimee! Globals, around here, are generally considered worse than the alternatives at the same or lower price. There's a questionnaire at the top of the forum (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2) that would make it much easier for everyone else to help guide you. Why don't you fill that out and see what people suggest?



I think it is a perfectly adequate ansswer. If asked whether one should buy a Gx or Gy you may very well answer: none of them!


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 27, 2016)

daveb said:


> After considerable review of your and subsequent posts I have concluded that it was the damn Yankee logo that drove our newest member away. Ha!
> 
> People have logged in, asked a question, and have not been back since this forum started. I've seen the same thing on hunting forums, gun forums and gundog forums. It's nobody's fault. But please change your avatar to a Cubs banner.:cool2:




Clearly you know your knives better than your sports logos


----------



## daveb (Oct 27, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> Clearly you know your knives better than your sports logos



Google hindsight. If it works for Hillary........


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 27, 2016)

daveb said:


> Google hindsight. If it works for Hillary........



He was a great man, actually. Mad respect for him! :thumbsup:


----------

